# It is just me?



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

that planet catfish has been having some server errors these days.

I always get an error page.


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

Nope, I get a 500 error as well.


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

Working fine for me. Issue resolved?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I think it has problems during the day, cus its good now for me too.


----------

